# T89-Texas Instrument-BASIC



## devz (31. Jan 2012)

Hallo Javaler

Ich habe eine Frage betreffend TI-BASIC. Mit dieser Sprache kann man für die Texas Instrument Taschenrechner „Programme“ schreiben. 

Ich möchte gerne etwas Anzeigen und dabei auch scrollen können. Im Internet habe ich gelesen, dass wenn man die Ausgabe mit „Output“ anstelle von „Disp“ kennzeichnet, das scrollen automatisch implementiert wird. Leider funktioniert das nicht =(

Hat jemand von Euch dieselbe Erfahrung gemacht und kann mir helfen?

Leider kann man in BASIC die „JScrollPane“ nicht verwenden =(

Ach ja, hier mein Programm:


```
()Prgm

ClrIO
Disp "Zufallsgenerator"
Disp "================"
Disp "Gib eine Zahl zwischen"
Input"1 und 100 ein:", x

If x = randInt(1,100,1) Then

Disp "Glückwunsch"
Disp ","
Disp "Sie"
Disp "haben"
Disp "die"
Disp "richtige"
Disp "Zahl"
Disp "getroffen"
Disp "Byeee"

EndIf
Else
Disp "Leider haben Sie nicht"
Disp "die richtige Zahl getroffen"
Disp "Versuchen Sie" 
Disp "es doch noch einmal :)"
EndIf
EndPrgm
```


----------



## AlphaVoice (2. Feb 2012)

devz hat gesagt.:


> Ich möchte gerne etwas Anzeigen und dabei auch scrollen können. Im Internet habe ich gelesen, dass wenn man die Ausgabe mit „Output“ anstelle von „Disp“ kennzeichnet, das scrollen automatisch implementiert wird. Leider funktioniert das nicht =(


Also ich bin noch Schüler und besitze einen TI-84 Plus, da wir in der Schule keine CAS verwenden dürfen. Von daher kann ich dir nur bedingt weiterhelfen:
Auf dem TI-84 Plus ist es genau umgedreht, mit Disp scrollt der GTR und mit Output nicht. Bei Output muss ich außerdem noch die Koordinaten angeben, wo der auszugebende Text auf dem Bildschirm platziert werden soll.

Achja und da ich ebenfalls sehr aktiv in der "TI-Szene" bin, empfehle ich dir dieses deutschsprachige Forum für Grafiktaschenrechner: mobifiles.bytefox.de &bull; Portal


----------



## devz (3. Feb 2012)

Besten Dank für Deine Antwort

Keine 5min. gesucht und direkt eine Antwort gefunden. Der Link wandert direkt in meine Linksammlung!

Anstelle von „Disp“ soll man „Pause“ verwenden.

Gleich mal testen


----------

